# Alfa =o)



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

This is my first official stud buck for my lilac lines! (I don't count the foundation boys lol) His name is Alfa 





































He has ears that go on forever... *sighs* I love him

His tail is lovely and long! Tail set good but could be better... I love his macho head lol

Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He's a very pretty boy, willow. I really like the shape of his head; his 'cheekbones' give it a bit of curviness. And his eyes are are also very lovely. Except for the big ears and the lack of a forehead marking, he looks a lot like Chuck, one of the marked black tri carriers I'm using for stud lately.


----------

